# a little advice needed on winnebago



## 115942 (Aug 24, 2008)

HI, I am new to this and am just about to purchase 2003 winnebago 2.8 v6 vw. I wonder if there is anything I should be looking out for or any tips on how to squeeze a little more mpg out of it.
Are parts easy to get in the uk, or are they so reliable that I won't need them?
Any help would be much appreciated.

ScubaD - UK


----------

